# Drilling Glass



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I have exhausted all my resources and have failed to find a local company that will drill a glass aquarium that is not in pieces...*sad
So... It looks like I am going to get to try my hand at glass drilling. Could someone who has done this before give me some pointers? I have a good idea about what bits I need, from what I have seen everyone is just used diamond tip bits with running water. I have also seen that it is a good idea to clamp wood behind the cut so the bottom doesn't bust out. But is there anything special that I will need to know to do this successfully?


----------



## John_Mel (Nov 28, 2011)

phil_pl said:


> I have exhausted all my resources and have failed to find a local company that will drill a glass aquarium that is not in pieces...*sad
> So... It looks like I am going to get to try my hand at glass drilling. Could someone who has done this before give me some pointers? I have a good idea about what bits I need, from what I have seen everyone is just used diamond tip bits with running water. I have also seen that it is a good idea to clamp wood behind the cut so the bottom doesn't bust out. But is there anything special that I will need to know to do this successfully?


I discovered this on another forum which provides a step by step procedure for drilling glass:

Drilling glass tanks is INCREDIBLY easy Drilling glass tanks is INCREDIBLY easy - DIY Aquarium Projects - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## JUNKBOAT (Dec 16, 2011)

It Looks Very Worth While. I May Give It A Try. It May Be Worth While Using Another Piece Of Glass On The Back Side To Keep The Chipping Very Minimal As This Should Cover The Surface Very Tight To The Edge Being Scraped Off, But As I Have Never Tried. BRACING THE BIT WOULD BE SMART I THING THE MOST CRUCIAL PART WOULD BE THE BREAK THROUGH (NO PRESSURE). GOOD INFO JOHN.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not drilled glass myself but I do know how it is done. Be sure and read up/watch videos on youtube about it. It is fairly simple to do as I have watched it be done before. Just make sure to keep the surface that you are drilling wet, let the weight of the drill put the pressure on the cut(don't exert force onto the drill) and let the drill bit do all the work. I would suggest getting some "practice glass" and make several successful attempts before drilling your tank. Practice glass is fairly cheap in comparison to buying a new tank. Here is an example video on how to drill glass.

How to drill a fish tank aquarium - YouTube


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Slow, Steady, and water.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Just got my drill bit and bulkheads last night. Hope to try a practice hole in the next few days!


----------



## John_Mel (Nov 28, 2011)

iadubber said:


> Slow, Steady, and water.


Another very good lubricant for drilling glass is kerosene (paraffin). Always keep the glass and bit well lubricated.

Build a dam of putty around the intended hole and fill it with your lubricant. This way your drill bit will always be wet and you can maintain a steady but light pressure.

Good luck, don't hurry it.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Make sure its NOT tempered because if it is you will end up with shattered glass


----------



## mzwygart (May 7, 2012)

I'm curious on your outcome because I considered doing this but was too afraid.


----------



## nanoreef (Dec 13, 2012)

mzwygart said:


> I'm curious on your outcome because I considered doing this but was too afraid.


Its nothing to be afraid of, I have drilled through ten tanks as of current and I have found that it was alot easier than I thought. The tip I can provide is that once you are getting through the final part of the glass make sure not to push very hard at all because you will have thin layers of glass flake off around the edges. 

Also make sure to lightly smooth out the edges of the newly cut hole with a light grit sandpaper.


----------

